# Lulu And Huey Arrive



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Meet Lulu and Huey who arrived yesterday. They were taken in and raised by a kind older lady and her daughter when the original owners were going to dump them as tiny ducklings. The ladies had hoped to quickly and easily find the ducks a home, and when that didn't happen, they tracked me down and brought the ducks to me.










Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Good grief, you just want to pick em up and hug um!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

spirit wings said:


> Good grief, you just want to pick em up and hug um!


Yep! These two are very tame and huggable!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I just love the beautiful curve of the duck's neck - and those adorable orange feet!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lulu and Huey are just adorable, Terry!!

I bet Mr. Flapper would love to say HELLO! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Gorgeous! Give them scritches from me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Boy, aren't they a couple of cuties.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Boy, aren't they a couple of cuties.


Yeah .. well .. they were before they discovered the joys of MUD!  It's been raining off and on, and Lulu and Huey have been having a blast dabbling in the big mud puddle that they have made. They aren't so pretty and white right now, but they sure are having fun!

Terry


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

awsome pics!
lol... they look like the ceramic ducks you put on the counter and store cookies in


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

are ducks really smart?
those two ducsk are looking at you like they know something we dont LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

StoN3d said:


> are ducks really smart?
> those two ducsk are looking at you like they know something we dont LOL


Ducks are pretty smart birds, but they're not in a league with parrots or crows. Those two were giving me the eye because they had just arrived here and were still unsure of their surroundings and were wondering what was going on.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my, they are adorable. 
You have pics of them playing in the mud? I bet they had a blast.

Reti


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Lulu and Huey are very cute and elegant, you have a non stop work Terri, God bless you.

Ivette


----------

